# Sad Loss of Another UTC Tug Man



## jd9628 (Nov 4, 2011)

Condolences to Pat, and the family of Johnnie Handley on their sad loss as another top tuggie crosses the bar, I know you will be sadly missed take it easy bud catch you in the anchorage on the other side.


----------



## roddy (Mar 5, 2006)

John
Please pass on my condolences, Johnnie was my mate on Statesman and a true friend, who taught me a lot

Roddy Jardine


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

RIP Johnnie. An excellent seaman and a pleasure to sail with


----------



## ALLAN WILD (Feb 10, 2006)

RIP Johnnie, A good seaman and shipmate ..Condolences to all the family on your sad loss.


----------



## jd9628 (Nov 4, 2011)

*Reply to Roddy*



roddy said:


> John
> Please pass on my condolences, Johnnie was my mate on Statesman and a true friend, who taught me a lot
> 
> Roddy Jardine


Hi Roddy, hope things are going well with you, hope the retirement is not getting on your nerves (It`s driving me crazy) and I will pass on condolences to all the family, funeral is Monday 23rd 10am.


----------



## SALTY (Jul 23, 2004)

RIP John. A good friend, and a pleasure to sail with.( you were always safe with John ).


----------



## Joe w (Mar 17, 2008)

So sad to hear another Tuggie has crossed the bar
RIP Johnnie Handley. Condolences to the family John


----------



## decky74 (Sep 19, 2009)

condolences to pat and family, great guy, great tugman,great memories as a kid, and later years on statesman, good pal and shipmate of my old man, will be missed by all who knew him, safe anchorage johnny. Dave noble.


----------



## coatsie (Jan 26, 2008)

rip john a great bloke and tugman ,was mate on statesman when i was galley boy he new my old man and looked after me well safe anchorage.steve coates


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Condolences to his family.


----------



## keithsparks (Sep 1, 2009)

condolences to all the family on the sad loss of John a great guy to have around always there when you hear Johnny Cash St Quentin remember S


----------



## keithsparks (Sep 1, 2009)

condolences to all the family on the sad loss of john a great shipmate and good friend . Remember Johnny Cash ,St Quentin .


----------



## johnnoble (Apr 18, 2010)

my condolence to johns wife pat, and his family, from endike school to united towing he was a pleasure to know and sail with. god bless you john. john.n


----------



## Keith95 (May 8, 2012)

*Sad loss*

Sorry to hear of your sad loss John.sailed with him for many years .sampathy to pat and family.safely anchored.


----------



## Keith95 (May 8, 2012)

*Sad loss*

Sorry to hear the loss of John handley. Sailed together a few times .sadley missed Keith Tasker


----------



## arielht500 (Jun 30, 2012)

My sincere condolences to the family. Didnt know John personally and never sailed with him but that is my loss. I certainly knew of him and his reputation.
once again my condolences.
Steve


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Condolences to family & friends, R.I.P John Handley. Cueball44 (Winny).


----------



## Paulh54 (Apr 25, 2012)

1971 got made up to deck boy from galley boy, and John was there to teach and guide me. Great 1st mate, and shipmate, a really good bloke. Fond memories. Condolences to Pat and the family. Paul Henson.


----------



## donone (Oct 10, 2012)

as a new member i would like to pass my respect to pat and family in there sad loss of john handley was a good friend and great seaman.we sailed in united together. Don wilson.


----------

